# Do I have OCD?



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

So the fear of OCD has kept my Depersonalization going for 3 months now (3 months ago, I researched about OCD). I had some OCD-like tendencies, rarely though, but after my anxiety and depersonalization, I've had a fear of the number 4, which means death in some places around the world. I would avoid it all I could when I was scared of dying when I first got my dp. After I learnt about OCD, I've completely stopped avoiding it and forced myself to always use it. For example TV volumes, I would set them to 44. I still don't like the number 4, and I have a huge fear of OCD, I don't know why. Ever since this anxiety, I avoided everything that would remind me of death. I'm also a bit superstitious about my clothes, but I don't get thoughts of death wearing them like I've read some people with OCD do. I don't have obsessive thoughts and I don't do any compulsions such as washing hands. Sometimes I would do something a few times until it would feel just right, but if I wouldn't do that, I'd just not care about it. Like I said, I do have some OCD-like tendencies, but I have the ability to stop/ignore them. I just want to know, is fearing a number and having a fear clothing superstitious OCD? Thanks


----------



## floatingfire (Jan 6, 2013)

I have clothing OCD where I feel like things are too tight or that straps are falling off even if they aren't. I also hate having hair fall in my face and sometimes get obsessed with my eyelashes being stuck together (I hate it). When I get these sensations I feel like I can't do anything until they are fixed, which makes it really hard to have conversations when it is happening. I just have this need to feel perfect, physically at all times. Is any of this similar to your clothing OCD?


----------

